# soltero/soltera



## nusepo

Hola, me ha surgido una duda y quería saber si existe alguna diferencia entre nubile y celibe. Busqué en el diccionario, pero en las dos lo pone como soltero. 

Mi duda viene de que he visto escrito en 'stato civile' las dos cosas como respuesta y no sé que te puede llevar a poner una u otra o si es indiferente.

Un saludo y gracias!


----------



## irene.acler

Hola.
_Nubile_ corresponde a _soltera_.
_Celibe_ corresponde a _soltero_.


----------



## nusepo

Duda resuelta  Muchas gracias


----------



## irene.acler

No hay de qué


----------



## ausermilar

Avrei una domanda con il plurale prima di sposarsi:

in spagnolo "Giovanni e Maria son solteros".

In italiano, cosa dovrei dire: Giovanni e Maria sono celibi/nubili/di stato libero/non sposati...?

Grazie


----------



## bearded

ausermilar said:


> In italiano, cosa dovrei dire


Buona domanda.
Io direi ''sono celibi'' (maschile generico).  ''Nubili'' suona troppo/prettamente femminile in italiano.


----------



## Agró

Come andrebbe *scapoli *in un documento ufficiale?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Agró said:


> Come andrebbe *scapoli *in un documento ufficiale?


Non è un termine che si può usare in un documento formale.


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao



bearded said:


> Io direi ''sono celibi'' (maschile generico).


Davvero? Io lo direi per Giovanni e Mario, ma con un Maria direi "liberi" o "non sposati".
In modo informale e se fossero attempati direi anche zitelloni.


----------



## symposium

Penso che tanti direbbero "Sono single".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

symposium said:


> Penso che tanti direbbero "Sono single".


Beh, anche scapoli allora, ma NON in un documento ufficiale.


----------



## symposium

Certo, non è un termine "tecnico", ma sono sicuro che in un ufficio alla domanda: "Lei è sposato/sposata?" molti risponderebbero: "No, sono single". Credo che molti (e non sto facendo lo snob) non conoscano la differenza fra "nubile/celibe" (che non sono comunque termini del linguaggio quotidiano) e che a pochi verrebbe in mente di usare scapolo (scapola?). "Single" mi sembra che sia il termine usato nella vita di tutti i giorni.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bearded said:


> Buona domanda.
> Io direi ''sono celibi'' (maschile generico).  ''Nubili'' suona troppo/prettamente femminile in italiano.


In effetti c'è un raro uso di celibe anche per le donne


> *cèlibe* agg. e s. m. [dal lat. _caelebs_ -_lĭbis_]. – Chi non ha preso moglie, non ammogliato: _essere_, _mantenersi c_.; _un vecchio c_.; _leggi_, _imposta sui celibi_. Il genere femm. è adoperato, come agg., quasi esclusivam. nell’espressione _vita c_., da celibe;* raro con il sign. di nubile*: _Perpetua_ ... _aveva passata l’età sinodale dei quaranta_, _rimanendo celibe_ (Manzoni).


quindi dovendo scegliere una solo termine in un contesto formale, *celibe* è corretto.
Non mi pronuncio sul significato di *soltero* in spagnolo, ma se è lo stesso di solteiro in portoghese, allora celibe/nubile non sono sempre precisi come traduzioni. Celibe significa "che non si è mai sposato", solteiro invece (in portoghese) significa attualmente single. Un divorziato non è più celibe, ma può essere single/solteiro.
In un contesto formale, la legge italiana ora dice "libero/a"

Celibe e nubile, significato e differenza: cosa scrivere nello stato civile


> La circolare del ministero dell’Interno n. 09605006-15100/4571 ha semplificato le terminologie da usare per definire lo stato civile, eliminando lo status di divorziato/a, di vedovo/a, e la differenza tra celibe e nubile, così da prediligere esclusivamente l’identificazione dell’eventuale contratto matrimoniale *in essere*, ed eliminando i riferimenti a uno status precedente.
> 
> Attualmente, nello stato civile, sono ammesse le seguenti definizioni:
> 
> coniugato/a;
> libero/a.


----------



## ausermilar

Agró said:


> Come andrebbe *scapoli *in un documento ufficiale?


In un atto ufficiale sono validi soltanto: coniugato/a e libero/a (che include celibi/nubili, divorziati/e  e vedovi/e).


----------



## symposium

Claro, pero me imagino que el 99% de los jóvenes, y quizá el 99% de los italianos si les preguntaras "Lei è celibe/nubile?" se quedaría de ojos y boca abierta... Sí son términos técnicos, no no son palabras cotidianas... "Single" (síngol) es la palabra que se utiliza normalmente.


----------



## danieleferrari

*Registro formale scritto*​*Registro informale*​


Celibe / Nubile / Coniugato (IT) -*
 lessico italiano burocratico*​

X​Single (IT)​X​Scapolo / Zitello / Zitella / Zitellone... (IT) - *termini connotati*​X​_Soltero / Soltera _(ES)​X​X​_Solterón / Solterona... _(ES) -
*palabras connotativas*​X​


Tra le accezioni di 'scapolo', non trovo niente di connotato, ma a me sembra di sì. Cosa ne pensate?


----------



## Penyafort

Allora come direste lo spagnolo _núbil _(anglese: _nubile_) in italiano, ciò che in modo non letterario vuol dire lo stesso di _casadera_ (marriageable)? Lo so che il concetto è diventato antiquato ma proprio per questo è rilevante fare la differenza.


----------



## danieleferrari

Penyafort said:


> Allora come direste lo spagnolo _núbil _(anglese: _nubile_) in italiano, ciò che in modo non letterario vuol dire lo stesso di _casadera_ (marriageable)? Lo so che il concetto è diventato antiquato ma proprio per questo è rilevante fare la differenza.


Maritabile (ormai desueto anche in italiano) = In età da marito (?)


----------



## Penyafort

danieleferrari said:


> Maritabile (ormai desueto anche in italiano) = In età da marito (?)


Grazie, molto interessante perchè allora la parola sarebbe un falso amico.


----------



## danieleferrari

_Vayamos por partes, estimado @Penyafort, que si no ya lío parda, como dijo aquel_:

Nubile 1. (IT, significato ordinario): termine burocratese per indicare donna non sposata (_lo que se ponía en el estado civil de los documentos de identidad_);

Nubile 2. (IT, accezione desueta): stesso significato che aveva in latino, quindi 'che è in età da marito' (vedasi Treccani);

_Núbil _(ES): _que está en edad de casarse, especialmente para mujeres _(_como la segunda acepción de_ 'nubile');

Maritabile (IT): che è in età da marito (termine non comune, non conosco il corrispettivo, forse caso di sessismo linguistico).

EDIT: Per estensione, 'maritabile' si usa anche per il corrispettivo, quindi 'dare moglie a un uomo' (vedasi Maritabile).


----------



## Penyafort

Muy claro, Daniele.

_Maridable _en español en cambio era aquello que se consideraba propio o adecuado de la unión entre marido y mujer. Hoy en día, al menos en España, es una palabra que ya solo se usa, en todo caso, para hablar de vinos ("abbinabile" en italiano?), cuando se dice que tal vino o tal otro es maridable con carnes, por ejemplo. (Acepción que curiosamente no recoge el DRAE)


----------



## lorenzos

Penyafort said:


> cuando se dice que tal vino o tal otro es maridable con carnes, por ejemplo


In italiano "questo vino *si sposa* con gli arrosti".


----------



## danieleferrari

Penyafort said:


> Muy claro, Daniele.
> 
> _Maridable _en español en cambio era aquello que se consideraba propio o adecuado de la unión entre marido y mujer. Hoy en día, al menos en España, es una palabra que ya solo se usa, en todo caso, para hablar de vinos ("abbinabile" en italiano?), cuando se dice que tal vino o tal otro es maridable con carnes, por ejemplo. (Acepción que curiosamente no recoge el DRAE)


O la locuzione verbale 'andare a nozze'.


----------

